# Bad Moon over California OOC



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

*Bad Moon over California: A Sidewinder: Recoiled one-shot adventure*

This is an invitation to a Wild West game using DHR’s excellent Sidewinder: Recoiled rules for D20 Modern. The characters will be troubleshooters hired by a US Marshal to investigate a strange murder in the tiny town of Deepwood. A warning: this adventure will be closely based on the free WOTC adventure, Bad Moon Waning. If you have read it, please do not participate in this adventure. Also, people looking for a historical simulation should look elsewhere; things will happen in this game that would never have happened in the real West. The game will take place in the year 1877, in California. I am only accepting players that own the Sidewinder: Recoiled book.

*Character Creation*

I’m looking for a total of 6 characters of 8th level. This is a one-shot adventure, so don’t worry about making a really deep background. A paragraph or two is fine. I’m looking for a well rounded party, so I want one character from each of the base classes. Use a 32 point buy, from page 169 of the DMG. Take ¾ of all Grit rolls. You may Take 20 on any purchase rolls. I will allow any advanced classes from the Sidewinder book or the first issue of the Fort Griffin Echo. The adventure will take place in 1877, so be careful what equipment you choose. Your employer, Marshal Dustin Colburn, is looking for a particular group of people to make up his group. Although the adventure will take place in California, Dusty is looking far and wide to fill his party with fine folks, so don’t be afraid to be from elsewhere. Here’s a list of the folks he’s looking for.

1) A cowpoke with good trail sense, maybe an ex-trail boss or line rider. He needs to be good with animals, and great in a brawl.
2) A gunslinger, fast on the draw, and with a wit to match.
3) A bounty hunter, skilled at catching that most elusive prey; the human.
4) An Indian scout, expert tracker and guide, with a good knowledge of Indian folklore.
5) A fast-talker, with a quick mind and a quicker tongue. Someone who can persuade people to our way of thinking, and get the group out of a fight if needed.

Stake your claim to who you would like to play. If someone comes up with a great concept not on Dusty’s shopping list, it’s up to знаток to decide. Please submit your characters here for approval, I will make a Rogue’s Gallery thread once the characters are all sorted.

Strong Hero: Jebidiah "Bear Trap" Williams, played by hobbit killer
Fast Hero: Riley MacDonald, played by Max
Tough Hero: Dakota Turnbow, played by The Shaman
Smart Hero: Marshal Dusty Colburn, played by знаток
Dedicated Hero: Michael Sun-Hand-High, played by Committed Hero
Charismatic Hero: John D'Artois, played by synecdoche

Saddle up!

Rogue's Gallery Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2029735#post2029735

In Game Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2029765#post2029765


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmmm I've wanted to play Sidewinder since I got the first book a over a year ago…  I’ve since updated to the new book but still no luck with a game.

All that said I hate one shot games and was really wanting something a little bit more historical…  Anyhow I can live with out the former but I still despise one-shot games…  What are the chances of you continuing on with another adventure if this one really takes off?

I'll take the gunslinger for now. (Its been awhile since I've looked at modern but probaly nearly all fast character levels.)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All that said I hate one shot games and was really wanting something a little bit more historical…  Anyhow I can live with out the former but I still despise one-shot games…  What are the chances of you continuing on with another adventure if this one really takes off?




I am using this as a test for the rules and a way to dip my feet into DM'ing a PBP. If it goes well, I will absolutely be interested in running a campaign. If I do so, I'm not certain if it would mean starting fresh with new characters, though, so don't get too attached to your gunslinger.  I think I will run it as a historical campaign if it gets to that point.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Feb 2, 2005)

I would like to get in on this even though I might not make the cut.  I have never played PBP but I really would like to play S:R.  I would be up for the bounty hunter.  Let me know if you get a no show on the others who already expressed interest.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

hobbit_killer said:
			
		

> Let me know if you get a no show on the others who already expressed interest.




You got it! You are the first alternate if the people mentioned above don't check in. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> If I do so, I'm not certain if it would mean starting fresh with new characters, though, so don't get too attached to your gunslinger.




See that's my big problem...  I always get attached to my characters.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I think I will run it as a historical campaign if it gets to that point.




Sweet!  The closer to 1866-70 the better I would like to play a civil war vet at a fairly young age... 

Anyhow seeing as you have someone else in line, and that any future campaign would be starting anew and not with the same characters as this game I think I’ll give up my seat for now. 

(I’ll take first alternate though, if you don’t mind.)


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm your huckleberry!

I was originally thinking about a Fast hero heading toward Rustler - that could work for the cowpoke, though he'd be more stealthy than pugilisitc - but if that role's already filled, then pencil me in for a Tough heading toward Wrangler.

On further reflection, if this is going to be a one-shot instead of a campaign, I'll go with the Tough/Wrangler and save my Fast/Rustler concept for another game. Meet Dakota Turnbow, line rider...


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (I’ll take first alternate though, if you don’t mind.)




OK, you are up for first alternate. I hope this works out well and I'll see you in a future (past) campaign.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I'm your huckleberry!




Glad to see you could make it, pardner. You get 1,000,000 bonus XP for the first use of a lovely movie quote in the thread.  

I added you to the list.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

hobbit_killer said:
			
		

> I would be up for the bounty hunter.




OK, you're up for the spot. What base class would you like to use?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> OK, you are up for first alternate. I hope this works out well and I'll see you in a future (past) campaign.




Sweet!  I appreciate it and I'll be hoping for that campaign.


----------



## знаток (Feb 3, 2005)

Howdy y'all, just checking in.  Looks good so far, I just ask that players consider the class slot you're taking up when you choose one (e.g. the presence of a Fast Hero scout would  steal potential from the gunslinger).


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Dakota Turnbow*

Well I don't know that I'd call him a "great" brawler, but Dakota has few peers as a rider and wrangler - revised (final?) draft of my character sheet....

*Dakota Turnbow*
Tough 4/Wrangler 4

*STR* 10/±0
*DEX* 14/+2
*CON* 18/+4 [includes +2 for ability boost at 4th and 8th level]
*INT* 14/+2
*WIS* 10/±0
*CHA* 14/+2

*Grit* 87

*Defense* +7 [Tou4 +3 + Wra 4 +2 + Dex +2]
*- Touch * +7 [Tou4 +3 + Wra 4 +2 + Dex +2]
*- Flat-footed* +5 [Tou4 +3 + Wra 4 +2]
- _Mounted_ +8 [Tou4 +3 + Wra 4 +2 + Dex +2 + Defensive Riding +1]

*Initiative* +2
- +3 with Colt Thunderer [+1 equipment bonus for double-action revolver]

*BAB* +6 [Tou 4 +3 + Wra 4 +3]
*- Melee* +6 [Tou 4 +3 + Wra 4 +3]
-- Unarmed +8 [Improved Brawl +2] [1d8 non-lethal/Crit. 20 (auto. if flat-footed) + 1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus]
-- Hunting knife +6 [1d4 piercing/Crit. 19-20/Rng. 10-ft./Size T + 1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus]
-- Rifle butt +6 [1d6 bludgeoning/Crit. 20 + 1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus]
-- Pistol whip +6 [1d4 bludgeoning/Crit. 20 + 1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus]
-- Improvised weapon +2 [1 D/1-2 T/1d3 S/1d4 M/1d6 L bludgeoning/Crit.20/Rang. 10-ft. max]
*- Ranged* +8 [Tou 4 +3 + Wra 4 +3 + Dex +2]
-- Winchester M1873 +8/+10 (beyond first range increment) [mastercraft sights +2] [Dmg. 2d8/Crit. 20/Rng. 70-ft./Rate SS/Mag. 17 int.+1/Size L]
-- Colt Thunderer +9 [mastercraft grips +1] [Dmg. 2d6/Crit. 20/Rng. 30-ft./Rate S/Mag. 6 cyl./Size M]
-- Lasso +8 [Entangle -2 to hit, -4 Dex; DC 20 Escape Artist, DC 22 Str, Hard. 0, Grit 2/Rng. 20-ft. max./Rate 1/Size S]
-- Hunting knife +8 [1d4 piercing/Crit. 19-20/Rng. 10-ft./Size T]
*Fortitude* +8 [Tou 4 +2 + Wra 4 +2 + Con +4]
*Reflex* +7 [Tou 4 +1 + Wra 4 +4 + Dex +2]
*Will* +2 [Tou 4 +1 + Wra 4 +1]

*Reputation* +1
*AP* 45
*Wealth* +10 
*Allegiances:* Ranchers, the Turnbow family, open range

*Starting Occupation:* Ranch Hand –
_Class skills_: Handle Animal, Ride
_Bonus feat_: Animal Affinity
Wealth bonus +1

*Skills*-
Balance +2 [Dex +2], Bluff +2 [Cha +2], *Climb ±0*, *Concentration +4* [Con +4], *Craft (structural) +4* [2 ranks + Int +2], Diplomacy +2 [Cha +2], Disguise +2 [Cha +2], Escape Artist +2 [Dex +2],  Forgery +2 [Int +2], Gamble ±0, *Handle Animal +15* [11 ranks + Cha +2 + Animal Affinity +2]/*+ 19 (horses)* [Bronco Bustin’ ability +4], Hide +2 [Dex +2], *Intimidate +2* [Cha +2], *Jump ±0*,  *Knowledge (current events) +2* [Int +2], *Knowledge (popular culture) +2* [Int +2], *Knowledge (streetwise) +2* [Int +2], Knowledge (_all_) +2 [Int +2], *Listen +3* (3 ranks), Move Silently +2 [Dex +2], Navigate +2 [Int +2], *Perform (sing) +7* [5 ranks + Cha +2], *Profession +4* [4 ranks], *Read/Write Language (English)*, Research +2 [Int +2], *Ride +20* [11 ranks + Dex +2 + Animal Affinity +2 + competence bonus +1 + Bronco Bustin’ ability +4], Search +2 [Int +2], Sense Motive ±0, *Speak Language (English, Cheyenne, Lakota, Spanish)* [3 ranks], *Spot +8* [8 ranks], *Survival +8* [8 ranks], *Swim ±0*, Treat Injury ±0

*Feats* –
Simple Weapons Proficiency [automatic]
Animal Affinity [Ranch Hand starting occupation bonus feat]
Personal Firearms Proficiency [starting feat]
Defensive Riding [starting feat]
Brawl [Tough bonus feat]
Streetfighting [3rd-level feat]
Knockout Punch [Tough bonus feat]
Improved Brawl [6th-level feat]
Exotic Ranged Weapon Proficiency (lasso) [Wrangler bonus feat]

*Talents* –
Robust [Tough – Unbreakable Talent Tree]
Stamina [Tough – Unbreakable Talent Tree]

*Class Abilities* –
Bronco Bustin’ [+4 to Handle Animal and Ride checks for horses]
Bareback Riding [no penalty for riding without tack]
Cool in the Saddle [may take 10 on all Ride checks]

*Equipment* –
Excellent horse “Lightning” (cowpony – tricks: Riding (Come, Heel, Stay), Loyalty, Defend, Down)
Good horse “Thunder” (trail horse – Riding (Come, Heel, Stay), Work, Loyalty, Fetch)
Dog “Lucky” (tricks: Guarding (Attack, Defend, Down, Guard), Loyalty, Stay)
Winchester M1873 lever-action repeating rifle with custom sights (+2 mastercraft bonus beyond first range increment) in saddle sheath
Colt Thunderer double-action revolver with custom grips (+1 mastercraft bonus) in hip holster
Lassos (2) on saddle
Hunting knife in belt sheath
Saddle, blanket, tack, and bridles (2)
Saddlebags (contents: spare flannel shirts (average quality) (2), spare bandannas (2), spare trousers, spare leather gloves, tin cup, cake of soap, pocket mirror, brush and comb, straight razor, box of matches, gun cleaning kit, rations for one week, box of 22 rounds of .44-40 rifle ammo, box of 4 rounds of .41 pistol ammo)
Bedroll lashed to saddlebags
Canteens (2)
Buffalo robe (rolled, contains rain slicker, cloth overcoat) lashed to spare horse
Rig (silver-gray cowboy hat with horsehair string, cream print flannel shirt (average quality), indigo silk bandanna, brown wool vest, pocket watch and fob, leather gloves, cordovan leather cartridge belt with 50 rounds of .41 cal. cartridges, plain holster, and beaded knife sheath, brown wool trousers, leather batwing chaps, custom tooled leather boots, plain spurs)

*Animals* –
“Lightning” [Horse (Animal)/Size L/3d8+6 (19)/MDT 15/Init. +1/Spd. 60-ft./Def. 13, touch 14, flat-hooved 12/BAB +2/ Grap. +7/Hoof +2 (1d4+1), full 2 Hooves +2 (1d4+1)/Spc. 10x10-ft./Rch. 5-ft./SQ Low-light vision, scent/All. Dakota Turnbow/Fort. +5, Refl. +4, Will +2/Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6/Listen +6, Spot +6/CR 1]
“Thunder” [Horse (Animal)/Size L/3d8+6 (19)/MDT 15/Init. +1/Spd. 60-ft./Def. 13, touch 14, flat-hooved 12/BAB +2/ Grap. +7/Hoof +2 (1d4+1), full 2 Hooves +2 (1d4+1)/Spc. 10x10-ft./Rch. 5-ft./SQ Low-light vision, scent/All. Dakota Turnbow/Fort. +5, Refl. +4, Will +2/Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6/Listen +6, Spot +6/ CR 1]
“Lucky” [Dog (Animal)/Size M/2d8+4 (13)/MDT 15/Init. +2/Spd. 40-ft./Def. 13, touch 12, flat-pawed 11/BAB +1/ Grap. +3/Bite +3 (1d6+3), full Bite +3 (1d6+3)/Spc. 5x5-ft./Rch. 5-ft./SQ Scent/All. Dakota Turnbow/Fort. +5, Refl. +5, Will +1/Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6/Jump +4, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1, Swim +5/CR 1]

*Background Information* –
Dakota Turnbow was born on 12 December 1852 in Independence, Missouri and moved with his family to Sioux City, Iowa in 1854. His father Fletcher was a horse trader while his mother Elizabeth, a former schoolmarm, took care of Dakota and his older sisters Louise and Isabelle.

From an early age Dakota helped his father with the family business, accompanying him on trips to the frontier forts and the various Indian agencies for whom Fletcher provided horses. By the time he was in his late teens, Dakota’s skill as a rider and wrangler were widely-known, and when he received an offer to help drive a herd from Texas to Montana he couldn’t turn it down. For several years Dakota brought cattle north from the southern prairies during the summer months and worked as a line rider during the winter months. The life of a horse trader was firmly put behind him by the wanderlust he inherited on the prairies. 

Dakota is of average height and build – many have underestimated the cowhand’s hardiness due to his unassuming appearance, to their later chagrin, as there are few tougher wranglers in the saddle than he. His hair is the color of corn silk, like his mother and sisters; it’s worn short and he is clean-shaven. Dakota dresses simply, without frills, aside from a pair of fancy tooled leather Mexican cowboy boots picked up in Texas – he is thrifty, preferring to save his small salary and money he makes buying a few head of cattle each year at the beginning of the drive, instead of gambling, drinking, and whoring it away like most of the other cowpokes.

Dakota has a good singing voice, a skill honed over countless starry nights tending the herd on the plains. Like many wranglers, Dakota views townsfolk with amusement, dislikes sodbusters, and despises rustlers, horse thieves, and sheepherders.

With Cool in the Saddle Dakota gets an automatic 30 for any Ride checks... 

_Edit_: Added the APs as directed. I made a few small changes to the character sheet but nothing significant, mostly fleshing out some details - I think this is pretty much final, and I'll post it in the Rogues Gallery thread when it's up.

Hope this is what the good Marshal has in mind...


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd love to take the fast-talker, but I don't have my book yet.    Amazon says it might not ship until next week.


----------



## Max (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for holding a slot open for me.  I tend to play the scout in most games these days, so to try something different I'll take on the fast hero/gunslinger.  I'll get a character concept done in a few days, but I anticiapte he will be Fast 4/Gunslinger 4.  That may change slightly as I work out the details.

I'll work on the wit, as well.    

Max


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, how do you want us to calculate Action Points?




Everything looks great, Shaman. In fact, it would be great if everyone can use his post as a template for how each character is submitted, it will make it easier to keep track of things on my side if everyone's looks similar.

Sorry about my slip there, action points should also be 3/4 of maximum, rounding up.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2005)

synecdoche said:
			
		

> I'd love to take the fast-talker, but I don't have my book yet.    Amazon says it might not ship until next week.




Ahh yes, the dreaded "projected ship date". That's one of the reasons I love buying the pdf's.  I would hate to count you out for not having the book yet, so as long as you can get your character up quickly once you get the book, you're in. I assume you will want Charismatic, so I'll give you that slot.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, that leaves Committed Hero and hobbit killer. Killer, you expressed interest in the bounty hunter, so I will pencil you in. You two need to choose if you would rather start as a Strong or Dedicated hero.

Committed, that leaves the Indian scout for you, if you would still like to play.

The first person to reply gets first pick of class. It seems as though Strong = Bounty hunter and Dedicated = Scout, but I don't want to railroad you guys any more than I already have.


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 3, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Ahh yes, the dreaded "projected ship date". That's one of the reasons I love buying the pdf's.  I would hate to count you out for not having the book yet, so as long as you can get your character up quickly once you get the book, you're in. I assume you will want Charismatic, so I'll give you that slot.




Huzzah, thanks!  I'll get my character up the day the book arrives.   Charismatic will be lovely, thanks.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2005)

synecdoche said:
			
		

> Huzzah, thanks!  I'll get my character up the day the book arrives.   Charismatic will be lovely, thanks.




Great! I hope to start next weekend (02/12) as long as everyone is ready.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 3, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Great! I hope to start next weekend (02/12) as long as everyone is ready.



 

Ah'm ready to hit the dusty trail, pard - the Marshal Dusty trail, that is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

Bobitron, hey I'm going to remove my subscription to this thread... You can hit me up via email (look in my profile: email this member) if you end up needing me.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bobitron, hey I'm going to remove my subscription to this thread... You can hit me up via email (look in my profile: email this member) if you end up needing me.




You got it.


----------



## знаток (Feb 4, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Ah'm ready to hit the dusty trail, pard - the Marshal Dusty trail, that is.




I was afraid of this...but Dusty's not.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Shaman, I know you are in one of Committed Hero's games. Can you mention this thread to him? I know he has been online, but hasn't checked in yet. Thanks


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 4, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey Shaman, I know you are in one of Committed Hero's games. Can you mention this thread to him? I know he has been online, but hasn't checked in yet. Thanks



Wilco.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the save slot.

I'll get a character up.  Indian scout it is kemo sabe.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 4, 2005)

Great! I'm going to give you the Dedicated Hero slot, unless you want Strong. Thanks.

OK, moving right along, everyone! Thanks for all the interest. I am going to hold the Strong Hero slot open for hobbit killer until Saturday night, then open up the last slot for recruitment.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 4, 2005)

Michael Sun-Hand-High
Dedicated 4/Brave 4

STR 11/
DEX 14/+2 
CON 14/+2 [includes +1 at 4th level]
INT 10/ 
WIS 16/+3
CHA 15+2 [includes +1 at 8th level]

Stats-
Grit 58
Defense 19 [10 + 3 Dedicated +3 Brave +2 Dex +1 Armor]
Touch 18 [10 + 6 class bonus + 2 Dex]
Flat-footed 17 [10 + 6 class bonus +1 Armor]
Initiative +2 [+2 Dex]
BAB +6 [+3 Dedicated +3 Brave]
Melee +6 
Ranged +8 [+6 base +2 Dex]
Fortitude +9 [+2 Dedicated +3 Brave + 2 Con +2 Great Fortitude]
Reflex +7 [+2 Dedicated + 3 Brave +2 Dex]
Will +6 [+2 Dedicated] + 1 Brave +3 Wis]
Reputation +5 [Dedicated +3 Renown]
AP 36
Wealth +6 [5 average +1 background]
Allegiances: Chumash Tribe 

Tribal Background-
Archaic Weapon Proficiency
Class Skill Bonuses:  Ride, Survival, Navigate

Skills-
Concentration +2 [+2 Con]
Handle Animal +7 [5 ranks, +2 Cha]
Intimidate +11 [9 ranks, +2 Cha]
Knowledge (History) +8 [6 ranks, +2 Indian Lore]
Ride +12/+14 with trained horse [9 ranks, +2 Dex +1 Background]
Search +5 [5 ranks]
Listen +5 [+3 Wis, +2 Feral Senses]
Navigate +2 [1 rank, +1 Background]
Perform (Dance) +4 [1 rank +3 Cha]
Survival +18/+20 Tracking [11 ranks, +3 Wis, +3 Skill Focus, +1 Tribal Background]
Spot +6 [1 rank +3 Wis, +2 Feral Senses]
Treat Injury +10 [7 ranks, +3 Wis]

Feats –
Simple Weapons Proficiency [Dedicated core class feat]
Archaic Weapons Proficiency [Tribal background feat]
Indian Lore [starting feat]
Great Fortitude [starting feat]
Track [2nd level Dedicated bonus feat]
Guide [3rd level feat]
Light Armor Proficiency [4th level Dedicated Bonus feat]
Renown [6th level feat]
Frightful Presence [3rd level Brave bonus feat]

Class abilities –
Skill Focus:  Survival [Dedicated talent lvl 1]
Healing Knack [Dedicated talent lvl 3]
Tribal Chant (blessing) [Brave lvl 1]
Feral Senses  [Brave lvl 2]
Hardy [Brave lvl 4]

Equipment –
Tomahawk
Tribal Shield
Excellent Horse
Pipe & pouch tobacco
First Aid Kit
Compass
Buckskins
Winchester '73 in Rifle Scabbard
Colt Peacemaker
Bedroll
Rations (week)
Canteen

History-
Michael is a Chumash indian from the highlands east of Los Angeles. He learned hunting in the high passes from an elder who rarely descended to the more populated desert areas. He chose his tribal name to represent the ease with which he tracks, as if the late day sun throws a large shadow from his prey. He agreed to work for white men in exchange for dislodging a corrupt Indian Agent, and was recruited to keep an eye on the movements of the more hostile tribes at the fringes of Chumash lands.


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 6, 2005)

Bobitron, I am worried my book won't be here in time for your projected start date.  Amazon says it has not shipped yet.  It should next week, but that may cause a problem in me receiving it as I will be out of town the following week (at a place with computer and internet access, so i will still be able to play from there).  

I want to play, but I don't want to hold up the game or anything because I don't have the book.  Is there anything I can do without it, as far as creating my character and playing goes?  I have a character concept in mind but don't know how I will be able to do my skills etc without the book on hand.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 6, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> I maxed out Treat Injury; if someone else wants to be the healer, let me know and I'll buy some other things like Knowledge.




We need a person in the party with very good general knowledge of Tribal history and legends, and I think it would fit you best (obviously). If you could distribute some points around, that would be great. Your healing skill is useful, so keep it decent.

Second, it's not important that this is done now, but before we start, I would appreciate if you could fill out your checks in any skill that can be used untrained (Jump, Swim, whatever) even if you don't have ranks. Makes it easier for me to make checks

Looks very good though!


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 6, 2005)

synecdoche said:
			
		

> Bobitron, I am worried my book won't be here in time for your projected start date.  Amazon says it has not shipped yet.  It should next week, but that may cause a problem in me receiving it as I will be out of town the following week (at a place with computer and internet access, so i will still be able to play from there).
> 
> I want to play, but I don't want to hold up the game or anything because I don't have the book.  Is there anything I can do without it, as far as creating my character and playing goes?  I have a character concept in mind but don't know how I will be able to do my skills etc without the book on hand.




Go ahead and post your concept. We will try to work around it somewhat. I will probably still start next weekend, but it will involve some introduction and travel, so as long as we have a framework to go off, we should be OK. I'd hate to decline your interest due to stock issues. Feel free to email me with any questions, I'll do my best to help you out until you get the book.

My email addresses are Bobitron at att.net and Robert_Sennick at Bose.com. Please email both accounts with any correspondence.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 6, 2005)

Still no response from hobbit killer, so I am opening up that last slot. 

We need someone starting as a Strong hero, progressing to Bounty Hunter. It would be best to pick a background that would allow you to grab Survival as a class skil, in order to allow you to get to the Bounty Hunter class reasonably quick.


----------



## Fate Lawson (Feb 6, 2005)

Well now, maybe I can lend a hand to Synec for his character creation. Obviously the first 3 or 4 levels can be taken straight from the Modern book in a pinch. As to the AdC, for a Charismatic character there are 2 to chose from: The Grifter (prereq's Bluff 6, Diplomacy 6 Deceptive feat) or The Showman (prereq's Diplomacy 6, Perform (any) 6 Renown feat). Drop me a line and I'd be glad to fill you in on the first 4 or 5 levels of either class.


----------



## Max (Feb 6, 2005)

Bobitro I will probably still start next weekend said:
			
		

> I'll definitley get my PC posted before then.  I'm on a combo family vacation/business conference that lasts until Monday.  I'll get a PC up shortly after that, once I'm home.
> 
> Max


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 6, 2005)

OK, well Amazon now says it is being prepared to ship and it should arrive between the 11th and the 18th... I leave on the 12th.

I do have the D20 Modern book, and the DMG, and I should be able to get my stats together and maybe some of the skills.  I'll see what I can get together.  I was thinking Charismatic 5/Dextrous 3.  

Here is the concept:

Jean (John) D'Artois was an infantryman who barely survived the War Between the States after his unit fell prey to a Union batallion during Sherman's march to the sea.  D'Artois was one of the few survivors.  Devestated, he deserted and returned home to Ferriday, Louisiana, and lived on his family plantation for a while.  However, he could not stay put for long-- everywhere he turned were reminders of the war.  Finally he decided to head west, looking for a new start.  

But D'Artois was changed.  His experience in the war had left him bitter. He sunk into a life of drinking and gambling, and there was plenty of that out west.  Now he drifts from town to town, looking for just enough money to make it to the next poker table.

The basic concept is based on Doc Holliday as seen in <i>Tomsbstone</i> (part of my thesis is going to be about that movie, so I know it pretty well!), minus the TB and the death wish.  A gambler type, who is as quick with his gun as he is with his tongue.  He can be a true gentleman and is fiercely loyal to those who earn his trust.  But, on the other hand, trouble seems to follow him wherever he goes, and so he has earned more than his share of notoriety.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 6, 2005)

Fate Lawson said:
			
		

> Well now, maybe I can lend a hand to Synec for his character creation.




How many games gat consultant advice from the book's authors?  Sweeeet.

Bob, could you tell me which knowledge skills would apply in my case?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 6, 2005)

Fate Lawson said:
			
		

> Well now, maybe I can lend a hand to Synec for his character creation.




Thanks for stopping by! I hope synecdoche takes you up on your offer. Also, if you know anyone interested in playing, let them know about this thread. I have a feeling this last spot might take a while to fill...


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 6, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> I'll definitley get my PC posted before then.  I'm on a combo family vacation/business conference that lasts until Monday.  I'll get a PC up shortly after that, once I'm home.
> 
> Max




Sounds great, no problem. Hope your trip goes well.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 6, 2005)

synecdoche said:
			
		

> I was thinking Charismatic 5/Dextrous 3.



John's background looks good. I think I would love to see you play the Maverick Advanced Class, it would fit your concept perfectly. The prerequisites are Gamble 6 ranks, and Sleight of Hand 3 ranks, and the Card Sharp feat. I'm not sure if Fate would want me posting the info you need here, so email me and I can get it back to you. I'm not sure how well-off John's family was back in Ferriday (maybe he was an officer?), but the Idle Rich background would give you the chance to take Gamble as a class skill at first level. You could get to Maverick pretty quickly.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 6, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> How many games gat consultant advice from the book's authors?  Sweeeet.



Awesome, huh? I love this site  



			
				Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Bob, could you tell me which knowledge skills would apply in my case?



Sure! Take ranks in Knowledge (History), and we will tailor it towards Indian Lore.

Another thing I noticed. Since this is a one-shot adventure, you might be better off taking your +1 advance from 8th level and putting it in Strength, giving you a little more punch with that tomahawk.


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 6, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> John's background looks good. I think I would love to see you play the Maverick Advanced Class, it would fit your concept perfectly. The prerequisites are Gamble 6 ranks, and Sleight of Hand 3 ranks, and the Card Sharp feat. I'm not sure if Fate would want me posting the info you need here, so email me and I can get it back to you. I'm not sure how well-off John's family was back in Ferriday (maybe he was an officer?), but the Idle Rich background would give you the chance to take Gamble as a class skill at first level. You could get to Maverick pretty quickly.




This all sounds good to me!  And I'd appreciate any help that is offered. 

EDIT: Yes, the idea is that he came from a fairly wealthy background (not incredibly rich, but well-off enought to have a plantation).  So idle rich would be perfect.

EDIT 2: Good news!  I just got the shipping confirmation from Amazon.  Hopefully this means it will arrive sometime this week!


----------



## Max (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm creating my gunfighter using The Shaman's template, and noticed he is short some feats.  I believe Dakota has two more feats he can take.  You still get a feat every three levels just like other d20 Characters get.  Michael Sun-Hand-High has it correct.

Max


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 8, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> I'm creating my gunfighter using The Shaman's template, and noticed he is short some feats.  I believe Dakota has two more feats he can take.  You still get a feat every three levels just like other d20 Characters get.  Michael Sun-Hand-High has it correct.



*_sound of hand slapping forehead_*

Thanks, Max - skipped right over 'em. Good catch.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 8, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Another thing I noticed. Since this is a one-shot adventure, you might be better off taking your +1 advance from 8th level and putting it in Strength, giving you a little more punch with that tomahawk.




I dunno, I need the high charisma for Frightful Presence - is it worth the reduction of Grit and Fortitude save?


----------



## hobbit_killer (Feb 8, 2005)

*Crap did I screw this up?*

Had some internet issues and the flu so I was not able to check back as quickly as I would like.  

If the spot is still open, I would like to still be a part of this.  Dedicated/Bounty hunter is great with me.  I can have a character posted up here no later than this Thurs.  

I apologize for the lack of response.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Feb 8, 2005)

Oops. Just saw Committed took Dedicated, so I will use Strong as a base.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 8, 2005)

hobbit_killer said:
			
		

> I apologize for the lack of response.




No problem! I'm glad you could make it. I hope everything is OK and that you are feeling better. Do you think you will be able to post 5-6 times a week once we start? If so, welcome!


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 8, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> I dunno, I need the high charisma for Frightful Presence - is it worth the reduction of Grit and Fortitude save?




Ahhh, I didn't notice that. Carry on with the way you had it.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 8, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I didn't notice [Frightful Presence].




I guess you made your save.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, I definitely can post 5-6 times a week if not more.  I am feeling better, thanks.  I have been looking over the classes and bounty hunter is going to be a tough gig to do with a strong hero.  Do you suppose I could do a mountain man with a strong base?  strong3/mountain man5 would be what I envision.  I will get details up asap if this is okay.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 9, 2005)

hobbit_killer said:
			
		

> Yeah, I definitely can post 5-6 times a week if not more.  I am feeling better, thanks.  I have been looking over the classes and bounty hunter is going to be a tough gig to do with a strong hero.  Do you suppose I could do a mountain man with a strong base?  strong3/mountain man5 would be what I envision.  I will get details up asap if this is okay.




That sounds fine. Don't worry if it takes a few days, I still plan on starting Saturday.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is my character.  Comments, questions, and cusswords welcome.

Jebidiah "Bear Trap" Williams Age 30, 6'2" 205lbs
Strong 4/Mountain Man 4

STR 16/+3 [includes +2 for ability boost at 4th and 8th level]
DEX 14/+2
CON 14/+2 
INT 14/+2
WIS 14/+2
CHA 10/+0

Grit 84

Defense +8 [Str4 +3 + MM4 +2 + Dex +2 soft leathers equip+1]
- Touch +7 [Str4 +3 + MM4 +2 + Dex +2]
- Flat-footed +6 [Str4 +3 + MM4 +2 +  soft leathers equip+1]

Initiative +2

BAB +7 [Str 4 +4 + MM4 +3]
- Melee +10 [Str4 +4 + MM4 +3+Str+3]
-- Unarmed +11 [Brawl +1] [1d6 non-lethal/Crit. 20 (auto. if flat-footed) + 1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus+3 Str+2 melee smash2]
-- Bowie Knife +11 [+1 MW][1d4 piercing/Crit. 18-20/Size S + 1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus+3 Str+2 melee smash2]
-- Hunting knife +10 [1d4 piercing/Crit. 19-20/Rng. 10-ft./Size T + 1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus+3 Str+2 melee smash2]
-- Rifle butt +10[1d6 bludgeoning/Crit. 20 + 1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus+3 Str+2 melee smash2]
-- Hatchet +10 [1d6 slashing/Crit. 20/Rng. 10-ft./Size S + 1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus+3 Str+2 melee smash2]
-- Improvised weapon +6 [1 D/1-2 T/1d3 S/1d4 M/1d6 L bludgeoning/Crit.20/Rang. 10-ft. max+1d4 Streetfighting damage bonus+3 Str+2 melee smash2]

- Ranged +9 [Str4 +4 + MM 4 +3 + Dex +2]
-- Sharps Big 50 "Ellie" +10/+12 (beyond first range increment) [MW and mastercraft sights +2] [Dmg. 2d12/Crit. 20/Rng. 120-ft./Rate SS/Mag. 1/Size L]
-- Hunting knife +9 [1d4 piercing/Crit. 19-20/Rng. 10-ft./Size T +3 str damage]
-- Hatchet +9 [1d6 slashing/Crit. 20/Rng. 10-ft./Size S +3 str damage]
Fortitude +8 [Str4 +2 + MM4 +4 + Con +2]
Reflex +4 [Str1 +1 + MM4 +1 + Dex +2]
Will +4 [Str4 +1 + MM4 +1+Wis+2]

Reputation +0
AP 60
Wealth +10
Allegiances: wilderness, mountain man creed, fairness

Starting Occupation: Hunter –
Class skills: Survival, Balance
Bonus feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Wealth bonus +1

Skills-
Balance+5, Bluff+0(+2 vs bears), Climb+6, Concentration+2, Craft Structural+5, Diplomacy+0, Disguise+0, Escape Artist+2, Forgery+2, Gamble+2, Gather Information+0, Handle Animal+5(+7 vs bears), Hide+6, Intimidate+4(+6 vs bears), Jump+6, Listen+6(+8 vs bears), Move Silently+6, Navigate+3(+5 to intuit direction and discern location), Operate Vehicle+2, Perform+0, Profession: Hunter/Trapper +5, Repair+5, Research+2, Ride+3(+5 on "Horse" and "Mule"), Search+3, Sense Motive+2(+4 vs bears), Spot+6(+8 vs bears), Survival+14(+16 vs bears), Swim+6( +1 with current equipment), Treat Injury+5

Feats –
Simple Weapons Proficiency [automatic]
Personal Firearms Proficiency[Hunter starting occupation bonus feat]
Brawl [starting feat]
Track [starting feat]
Power Attack [Strong bonus feat]
Improved Bull Rush [3rd-level feat]
Archaic Weapons Proficiency [Strong bonus feat]
Rapid Reload [6th-level feat]
Streetfighting [Mountain Man bonus feat]

Talents –
Melee Smash 1
Melee Smash 2

Class Abilities –
Favored Prey [Bear:  Skill bonuses and +1 to attack and damage]
Ram Charge [double strength damage on charge]
Prey Sense [DC20 Survival senses prey within 1 mile knows direction for 3 hours]

Animals –
“Horse” [Horse, Draft (Animal)/Size L/4d8+12 (30)/MDT 17/Init. +1/Spd. 50-ft./Def. 13, touch 14, flat-hooved 12/BAB +7/ Grap. +11/Hoof+6 (1d6+4), Spc. 10x10-ft./Rch. 5-ft./SQ Low-light vision, scent/All. Bear Trap/Fort. +7, Refl. +5, Will +2/Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6/Listen +6, Spot +6/CR 1] Trained for working and riding.

“Mule or Damn Mule!” [Mule (Animal)/Size L/3d8+9 (22)/MDT 17/Init. +1/Spd. 30-ft./Def. 13, touch 14, flat-hooved 12/BAB +2/ Grap. +8/Kick+4 (1d4+2), full 2 Kicks +4 (1d4+2)/Spc. 10x10-ft./Rch. 5-ft./SQ Low-light vision, scent, surefooted(+4 balance to avoid slipping or falling)/All. Bear Claw/Fort. +6, Refl. +4, Will +1/Str 15, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6/Balance+2, Listen +6, Spot +6/ CR 1] Trained for working and riding.

Equipment:
On person
Sharps Big 50 (carried most of the time) "Ellie"
Rifle Scabbard (on back)
Bowie Knife (in belt) 
Skinning Knife in boot
Buckskins
Pocket Knife
Cartridge Belt with 50 rounds of ammo
Custom Boots
Tobacco
Bear Claw necklace
Total Weight: 29 lbs

On "Horse"
Rifle Scabbard with an addtional 50 rounds of ammo
Saddle Bags and Blanket
Saddle and Bridle
Whiskey Bottle
Total Weight (including Bear Claw): 269 lbs

On "Damn Mule!"
Saddle Bags and Blanket
Hatchet
Fur Overcoat (dependent on time of year)
Buffalo Robe (dependent on time of year)
Spare Buckskins
Comb, Mirror Set
Gun Cleaning Kit
Whetstone
Bedroll
Canteen
lantern
10 yards of Rope
First Aid Kit
Weeks worth of Rations
Shovel
5" trap
6.5" trap
8" trap
16" trap
Total Weight: 139.5 lbs

In a cabin somewhere in the mountains:
Carpenters Tool Set
2 Lanterns
Medical Kit
Trail Cook's Kit
Bottle Whiskey
1 Week of Rations
Sack of Flour
7 5" traps
5 6.5" traps
3 8" traps
1 16" trap

Background Information –

Jebidiah Williams, know by some as "Jeb" or "Bear Claw" has been trading furs and game meat with towns in the area for the past 10 years.  He is known as "Bear Claw" because its said he can smell a bear from a mile away, hunt it down, and either growl at until it leaves the area or wrestle it into submission.  Looking at him, you'd believe it, too.  Standing over 6' with a busy black beard and hair too match, he has a quiet way about him that says "Don't mess with me."

If you know him though, you couldn't find a nicer guy. Sure he is rough around the edges when it comes to manners and such, but he's happy to share a drink and a tale or help out building a barn. His tales usually are about how great "Ellie" ("Slid 'ole Ellie here up over the saddle.  Good thing Elk don't know how many legs a horse has!") is or how stupid his "Damn Mule" is.  ("I oughta just put it down.")  If you get enough drinks in him he will even start t show you scars. "Got this one from an onery grizzly..."  He is slow to lose his temper on most things.  But slight Ellie, Horse, Mule (yes even Damn Mule), the mountains, or a lady's honor and he will get to fightn'.  Fights don't usually last too long as he has been known to drop a man with one punch.  He has only been in one scrape where he had to pull his knife and take someones life (Jeb gets real serious and distant if you ask him about it) and has never shot a man.  

As for where he comes from, nobody is exactly sure.  Jeb says he is from here and there.  Some say he is the illegitimate son of a whore and an outlaw that gained a bit of notoriety 30 some odd years ago.  What is known is that at about age 15 a boy matching Jeb's description headed into the mountains (never expected to return) and 5 years later came back trading furs.  Rumor has it he has a cabin somewhere up in the mountains where he keeps a bear around thats half tame.

Jeb has heard of Dusty and respects the man.  Murder is serious business.  "Well Marshal, you know as well as I do the fur trade ain't what it used to be.  You need my help here in town for a stretch, you got it."


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 9, 2005)

Everything looks great! One thing about the background, though, I don't want anyone to have any knowledge of Deepwood, so drop those references.

Looks like he will be quite a beast in a fistfight, though. Nothing wrong with a +11 bonus in HTH. Just what Dusty was looking for


----------



## hobbit_killer (Feb 9, 2005)

Edited out Deepwood references.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow! I thought 2d8 + 1d4 was pretty good for Brawl damage... :\ 

Dakota's gonna look like Scrappy Doo in a bar fight next to Bear Claw...


----------



## hobbit_killer (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah he is a bruiser.  But that's what strong heroes do.  I almost opted for Improved Brawl too and was thinking about reducing his Cha and Int to get his Str to 18, but I decided to be a little more well rounded on the skills and opt for Quick Reload to be able to fire every round (even if I can't move) if it comes to that.


----------



## знаток (Feb 10, 2005)

hobbit_killer said:
			
		

> Yeah he is a bruiser.  But that's what strong heroes do.  I almost opted for Improved Brawl too and was thinking about reducing his Cha and Int to get his Str to 18, but I decided to be a little more well rounded on the skills and opt for Quick Reload to be able to fire every round (even if I can't move) if it comes to that.




Great choices, I think.  I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 10, 2005)

hobbit_killer said:
			
		

> Yeah he is a bruiser.  But that's what strong heroes do.



Well don't worry, 'cause Dakota's got your back. (Seems like a safe place to be, actually!)

Either that, or he'll be outside holding the horses.


----------



## Max (Feb 10, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *_sound of hand slapping forehead_*
> 
> Thanks, Max - skipped right over 'em. Good catch.




No problem.  Gotta make sure everyone is going into this thing at full strength!

I'm about half way done with my gunfighter, btw.  Should be ready to post it soon. 

Max


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 10, 2005)

Bobitron, did you want me to just post as much as I can get done now, in case the book doesn't get here?  I can go with the D20 Modern book.  I am hoping and wishing that it arrives on Friday but I don't know that I can count on it.  

I think I have a fairly clear vision of where the skills and stats are going to go, so it shouldn't be too bad at this stage-- any setting-specific stuff might be lacking, though.


----------



## Fate Lawson (Feb 10, 2005)

Idle Rich Background: Choose 1 skill from the following as a class skill Gamble, Intimidate, Knowledge (Bus.,Civics, Curr.Event., Pop Culture) Operate Vehicle (air, ground, or watercraft) Ride, or a new Speak Lang.
Rep.: +1
Wealth Bonus: +6

If you send me an email at tom at doghouserules dot net I'll send you the neccessary pages for the Maverick AdC (or whichever other one you wanted to take)


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 10, 2005)

Fate Lawson said:
			
		

> Idle Rich Background: Choose 1 skill from the following as a class skill Gamble, Intimidate, Knowledge (Bus.,Civics, Curr.Event., Pop Culture) Operate Vehicle (air, ground, or watercraft) Ride, or a new Speak Lang.
> Rep.: +1
> Wealth Bonus: +6
> 
> If you send me an email at tom at doghouserules dot net I'll send you the neccessary pages for the Maverick AdC (or whichever other one you wanted to take)




Done and done.  Thanks.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the help again, Fate. I appreciate you checking in.

Well, we are in good shape to start this weekend. We are waiting on the gunfighter, the gambler, and a completed version of Dusty. I hope everyone is ready by Saturday. If it doesn't look good, Max, just get up your history and name and we can get started.


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 11, 2005)

Fate, one quick question.  It says that the earliest character level that can enter the Mav class is 4th, via multi-class Fast/Dedicated.  However, the requirements are 6 ranks of gamble and 3 ranks of sleight of hand, which I should be able to get by then with the Charismatic hero I was planning.  

The other requirement is the Card Sharp feat, which isn't in the D20 Modern book.  Could you e-mail the requirements for that?  Addie= ddrysdale [at] cluemail [dot] com. 

Also, am I missing something in thinking that if I take charismatic hero with the idle rich occupation (and gambling as the extra class skill) I can get to Maverick with 3 (or at most 4) levels of Charismatic hero?

Thanks for all the help!  Fingers are crossed that the book will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## знаток (Feb 11, 2005)

synecdoche said:
			
		

> Also, am I missing something in thinking that if I take charismatic hero with the idle rich occupation (and gambling as the extra class skill) I can get to Maverick with 3 (or at most 4) levels of Charismatic hero?




I don't mean to butt in, but I think the earliest level scenarios don't take starting occupation skills into account.  Card Sharp's only prereq is 13 Dex.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 11, 2005)

I sent that feat to you. знаток is right, those "earliest character level that can enter the ____ class" don't take starting occupations into account.


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 11, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I sent that feat to you. знаток is right, those "earliest character level that can enter the ____ class" don't take starting occupations into account.




Okay,  that is what I was thinking but I wanted to be sure.  Thanks.  I should be able to post a fairly good character tomorrow.


----------



## Fate Lawson (Feb 11, 2005)

Yep, the Basic Class Associations just represent the most effecient and fastest routes. It is entirely possible to get there with just 3 levels of Charismatic and the Idle Rich background, but you would still have to buy the Sleight of Hand skill as cross-class. So Cha3/Mav5 is perfectly doable.


----------



## Max (Feb 11, 2005)

Here is the current version of my gunfighter.  Definitely some editing still needed, and I need to finish the background.  However I wanted to get this up here.


Riley McClean
Fast 4/Gunslinger 4

STR 12/+1
DEX 18/+4 [includes +2 for ability boost at 4th and 8th level]
CON 14/+2 
INT 14/+2
WIS 10/±0
CHA 12/+1

Grit 70 (4d8 + 4d10 + 2*8)

Defense +11 [Fast4 +5 + Gun4 +2 + Dex +4]
- Touch +11 [Fast4 +5 + Gun4 +2 + Dex +4]
- Flat-footed +11 [Fast4 +5 + Gun4 +2 + Dex +4, Uncanny Dodge 1]
- Mounted +11 [Fast4 +5 + Gun4 +2 + Dex +4]

Initiative +8 (Dex +4, Improved Initiative)
 - +12 with Colt Thunderer [+1 for double-action revolver, Greased Lightning +2, hair trigger +1]

BAB +6/+1 [Fast4 +3 + Gun4 +3]
- Melee +7/+2 [Fast4 +3 + Gun4 +3 + Str12 +1]
-- Unarmed +7/+2 [1d3+1 non-lethal/Crit. 20]
-- Bowie knife +7/+2 [1d4+1 slashing/Crit. 18-20/Rng. 10-ft./Size S]
-- Rifle butt +7/+2 [1d6+1 bludgeoning/Crit. 20]
-- Pistol whip +7/+2 [1d4+1 bludgeoning/Crit. 20]
-- Improvised weapon +3 [1 D/1-2 T/1d3 S/1d4+1 M/1d6+1 L bludgeoning/Crit.20/Rang. 10-ft. max]

- Ranged +10/+5 [Fast4 +3 + Gun4 +3 + Dex18 +4]
-- Spencer Carbine +10/+5 [Dmg. 2d10/Crit. 20/Rng. 105-ft. [Far Shot]/Rate SS/Mag. 7 box/Size L]
-- Colt Thunderer +12/+7 [Weapon Focus +1, mastercraft grips +1] [Dmg. 2d6/Crit. 20/Rng. 45-ft. [Far Shot]/Rate S/Mag. 6 cyl./Size M]
-- Bowie knife +10 [1d4+1 slashing/Crit. 18-20/Rng. 20-ft. [Far Shot]/Size S]

Fortitude +4 [Fast4 +1 + Gun4 +1 + Con +2]
Reflex +8 [Fast4 +2 + Gun4 +2 + Dex +4]
Will +3 [Fast4 +1 + Gun4 +2]

Reputation +2
AP 45
Wealth +6
Allegiances: Marshal Abe Kale and family

Starting Occupation: Law Enforcement
Class skills: Intimidate, Listen
Bonus feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Wealth bonus +1

Skills 
Balance Dex +4
Bluff Cha +1
Climb Str +1
Concentration Con +2
Diplomacy Cha +1
Disguise Cha +1
Escape Artist Dex +4
Forgery Int +2
Gamble Wis +0
Gather Information Cha +1
Handle Animal Cha +1
Hide Dex (4+4+4) +12
Intimidate Cha (7+4+1) +12
Jump Str +3
Knowledge (Current events, Popular culture, Streetwise) Int +2 
Listen Wis (7+4+1) +11
Move Silently Dex (4+4+4) +12
Navigate Int +2
Profession – Law Enforcement Wis +4
Research Int +2
Ride Dex (6+4+4) +14
Search Int +2
Sense Motive Wis +0
Sleight of Hand Dex (7+4+4) +15
Spot Wis (4/2+4) +6
Survival Wis +0
Swim Str +1
Treat Injury Wis +0
Tumble Dex (6+4+4) +14

Feats –
Simple Weapons Proficiency [automatic]
Personal Firearms Proficiency [Law Enforcement bonus feat]
Improved Initiative [starting feat]
Far Shot [starting feat]
Double Tap [Fast level 2 bonus feat]
Quick Draw [third level feat]
Point Blank Shot [Fast level 4 bonus feat]
Gunplay [sixth level feat]
Precise Shot [Gunslinger level 3 bonus feat]

Talents – Fast Hero
Evasion [Defensive Talent Tree]
Uncanny Dodge 1 [Defensive Talent Tree]

Class Abilities – Gunslinger
Greased Lightning [+1 to Initiative per 2 levels]
Weapon Focus – Colt Thunderer [+1 to hit]
Close Combat Shot [make ranged attack from threatened area without drawing AOO]

Equipment –
Excellent appaloosa horse “App” (of course), grey with black spots on hindquarters 
Spencer Carbine in saddle sheath, 2 extra bullet tubes pre-loaded
2x Colt Thunderer double-action revolvers with custom grips and hair triggers, slung low on each leg, tied down.  24 rounds of pistol ammo in gunbelt loops.
Bowie knife in belt sheath
Saddle, blanket, tack, and bridles
Saddlebags (contents: spare clothes, tin cup, cake of soap, pocket mirror, brush and comb, straight razor, box of matches, gun cleaning kit, rations for one week, box of 22 rounds of .44-40 rifle ammo, box of 4 rounds of .41 pistol ammo)
Bedroll lashed to saddlebags
Canteen
Rain Slicker
Overcoat, Cloth
Gloves

Background:
Riley is the son of Irish immigrant farmers, who became a sagebrush orphan at the age of 13 when his parent died of some illness – Riley never really knew which it was.  He sold the farm for what he could get and hit the road.  The only thing he kept was his father’s new (at the time) Spencer Carbine.  

Riley knocked around the west for a few years, doing odd jobs.  When he was 17 he ended up in the town of Peaceful Valley.  After doing odd jobs for a week or so, he came to the attention of the Marshall, a man named Abe Kale.  This was a turning point in Riley’s life, as Abe took the young knockabout under his wing and over the next few years he became one of the family.  Marshall Kale is married, with two young daughters (10 and 8) so Riley became the son he would never have.  

Riley became Kale’s deputy, and naturally worked on his gun handling.  Neither he nor Marshall Kale realized how well he’d learned it until three men tried to rob the local bank.  Riley and Kale arrived together just as the men burst out of the bank with their loot.  Abe Kale always figured he was pretty fast on the draw himself, but before he knew it Riley had one of the men down before Kale could clear leather.  Between the two of them, they were too much for the other bandits and made quick work of them.  

Riley has been wandering around the west for several years now, doing odd jobs here and there.  He has been a deputy marshal, rode shotgun on a stage, guarded gold shipments from the mines.  Generally his jobs have had something to do with enforcing the law or protecting the goods of others.  He has a modest reputation as someone who can get the job done, even if lead starts flying.  One thing he has never done is hire his gun out to someone looking for a gunfighter to do their killing for them.  In fact, he’s gotten into two shooting scrapes with large ranchers who couldn’t take no for an answer.  Riley is between jobs right now, and contemplating a return to Pleasant Valley to see his “family”.  

Riley stands about 5’10”, and dresses as a typical cowboy – jeans, button down shirt, and vest, although he’s never really worked around cows.  Now 28 years old, he has brown hair and blue eyes.  He carries a matched set of walnut handled Colt Thunderers, and still has his father’s (now old) Spencer Carbine.

edit: added AP total and 2 extra bullet tubes for the Spencer
edit 2: added slicker, gloves, and overcoat


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 11, 2005)

*Here it goes...*

I did as much as I could, but if someone could check it over I'd appreciate it muchly.  

I wasn't sure of a few things.  Am I right in thinking that GRIT is the equivalent of hit points?  So we just get 3/4 of the max HP for each level?  

Anyway, here goes:

Jean (John) D'Artois
(also known, inaccurately, as The Frenchman)
Charismatic 3 / Maverick 5

STR: 10/+0
DEX: 16/+3
CON: 10/+0
INT: *13/+1*
WIS: 12/+1
CHA: 18/+4 (+1 at Level 4)

GRIT: *42*

Defense: *+18 (10 + [CHA3 +1; MAV5 +4; DEX +3])*
Flat-footed + 15 (10 + [CHA3 +1; MAV5 +4)]

Initiative +4

BAB +4 (Cha3 +1; Mav5 +3)
	- Melee +4
	- Ranged +7 (Dex +3; Cha3 +1; Mav5  +3)

*Fort  +3
Reflex +9
Will +3*

Reputation: + 4
AP: 61
Wealth: +14

Allegiances: "Gentleman's code," [still thinking about some more for this guy]

Starting Occupation: Idle Rich
Talents:  	Charm (CHA Class level [+3] on CHA-based checks vs females)
		Fast Talk (CHA Class level [+3] on bluff, diplomacy, gamble)

Class Features: 
		Poker Face (+2 when opposed by Sense Motive, Gamble)
		Ace in the Hole (+2 when spending AP)
		Wild Card (CHA Favor: Spend 1AP for favor check)
		Improved Evasion (Evasion for purposes of pre-reqs)



Reputation +0
AP 60
Wealth +10

Skills (I am only listing the ones that have non-ability bonuses):
*Bluff+16 (+4 CHA + 10 ranks +2 Deceptive); Disguise+6 (+4CHA +2 Deceptive)*; Escape Artist +7 (+3 DEX + 4 ranks); Gamble+16 (+1 WIS + 10 ranks + Fast Talk+3; +2 Confident); Gather Info +10 (+4 CHA; +6 ranks); Intimidate+10 (+4 CHA; +4 Ranks; +2 Confident); Perform (Piano)+8 (+4 CHA; +4 ranks); Ride+5 (+3DEX, +2 Ranks); Sense Motive +7 (+1WIS, +6 ranks); Sleight of Hand +13 (+3DEX; +10 ranks); Speak Language (English); Speak Language (French); Spot+10 (+1WIS; 9 ranks)

Bonus starting feat: Simple weapons proficiency (I am going off Modern here-- is it changed to personal firearms in S:R?)

Feats:
Card Sharp [2nd level Charismatic bonus]
Confident [starting]
Personal Firearms Proficiency [starting]
Quick draw [3rd level Maverick bonus]
Quick reload [3rd character level]
Deceptive [6th character level]

Weapons:
[I need to select a main firearm still, but I went with what I could from Modern]
Derringer: Total Attack +7; 2d6 damage; Crit 20; 10ft Range; 1lb; ballistic; tiny.
Knife: Total Attack +3; 1d4 damage; Crit 19-20; 10ft Range; 1lb; piercing; tiny.

Animals:
[Need to get a horse, too!]

Equipment:
Formal suit 
Derringer (in boot) 
Knife (concealed holster) 
Overcoat 
Ammo (again, need more rules on this eventually)
Silver cross necklace 
Gold pocket watch 
Deck of cards 
Reading spectacles 
Hip flask w/ bourbon
Fancy boots
Hat
Silver shot glass


----------



## Fate Lawson (Feb 11, 2005)

Just on a quick glance:

You missed one stat boost for level 8

Defense would be +18 (+3 for Dex not +4)

Fort: +3
Ref: +9
Wil: +3


The Bonus Feat is the same for S:R as Modern so you got that right.

Missing 2 Feats for Character Level

Remington Double-Derringer has essentially the same stats as the Modern version.... 2 shots with a Full Reload time of  1 full-round action


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 11, 2005)

Great work, guys! I'll wait until they are completed before setting up an RG thread. 

Max, everything looks great at first glance. If you could get up a paragraph of background in time for tomorrow morning, I'd be much obliged. I'm sure you are better at catching the details than I am, anyhow. Would you mind going over the other ones if you get a chance? 

Syn, you are right about Grit.

Thanks for the effort, everybody. Looks like some good characters.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Feb 11, 2005)

This looks like this will be a blast.  Cool characters all around.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Feb 11, 2005)

*Game Time?*

I was wondering how this is going to work.  I have never done play by post so is there a set time (start and end) on Saturday that I should be checking the boards or is it a more casual thing?  What time were you going to start things up tomorrow?  I am on the East Coast.

Thanks and pardon my ignorance.


----------



## Max (Feb 11, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Great work, guys! I'll wait until they are completed before setting up an RG thread.
> 
> Max, everything looks great at first glance. If you could get up a paragraph of background in time for tomorrow morning, I'd be much obliged.




Ok, I have edited in his background after the stats and equipment.

Max


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 11, 2005)

Alright, so the book didn't arrive today (surprise, surprise).  I'll have my character sheet and Internet access as I travel though so I don't think there should be any major issues.  I should have no problem posting regularly-- the only period I might be a bit absent is between Wednesday afternoon and Friday afternoon, but I will do my best to post then as well.  

Looking forward to playing!


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 11, 2005)

hobbit_killer said:
			
		

> I was wondering how this is going to work.  I have never done play by post so is there a set time (start and end) on Saturday that I should be checking the boards or is it a more casual thing?  What time were you going to start things up tomorrow?  I am on the East Coast.
> 
> Thanks and pardon my ignorance.




Casual is the name of the game. In a perfect world, I will update the adventure once a day. Each player posts a description of what the characters do in that situation. I'm not sure when I will be ready tomorrow, but expect the in game thread to be ready by tomorrow night. Once it is up, feel free to post as often as you like. It's better to post too much thatn too little. . Things come up for people, obviously, so it's not a suprise if a player does not post for a few days or *gulp* a week, but I'm hoping the pace will be pretty consistent on this one. Like I stated in the intro, I'm hoping for a minimum of 5-6 posts/week. Many players are not able to access the site on weekends, so it usually slows down then.

Check out some of the other "Playing the Game" threads to get an idea of how things work.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 11, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Ok, I have edited in his background after the stats and equipment.
> 
> Max




Thanks Max, looks good.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 11, 2005)

synecdoche said:
			
		

> Alright, so the book didn't arrive today (surprise, surprise).  I'll have my character sheet and Internet access as I travel though so I don't think there should be any major issues.  I should have no problem posting regularly-- the only period I might be a bit absent is between Wednesday afternoon and Friday afternoon, but I will do my best to post then as well.
> 
> Looking forward to playing!




No problem! Don't be concerned about being away for a few days, though I do appreciate you letting me know.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

OK everybody, it's go time! I added the RG and IC link in my first post. Feel free to post whenever you are ready.


----------



## знаток (Feb 13, 2005)

*Action Points*

Bobitron says Action points should also be 3/4.  He asks that everyone adjust their character posts accordingly.  If the current postings are at 100%, the corrections (rounded up) are as follows:

Dakota: 34
Dusty: 36
D'Artois: 46
Bear Trap: 45
Michael: 27
Riley: ?


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks, знаток.  

Also, a rules question, regarding the wealth.  So D'Artois was gambling, and he had 14 wealth.  I had to make a roll to get into the game as it was at 15 wealth.  So how much did my wealth decrease  because of that?

Then, does winning the game increase my initial 14, or the  number after paying to get into the game?


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 13, 2005)

знаток said:
			
		

> Bobitron says Action points should also be 3/4. He asks that everyone adjust their character posts accordingly. If the current postings are at 100%, the corrections (rounded up) are as follows:
> 
> Dakota: 34
> Dusty: 36
> ...




Michael's are 36 - I did the math


----------



## знаток (Feb 13, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Michael's are 36 - I did the math



Righto!  Don't take my word for it!  I just took 1/4 off what was posted.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 13, 2005)

synecdoche said:
			
		

> Thanks, знаток.
> 
> Also, a rules question, regarding the wealth.  So D'Artois was gambling, and he had 14 wealth.  I had to make a roll to get into the game as it was at 15 wealth.  So how much did my wealth decrease  because of that?
> 
> Then, does winning the game increase my initial 14, or the  number after paying to get into the game?




This can be a bit confusing for some, so I think I will just post some info straight from the rules.

_*Wealth Checks*

Wealth checks determine what characters can afford and what gear they might find reasonably accessible. Every character has a Wealth bonus that reflects his or her buying power. Every object and service has a purchase DC. To purchase an object, make a Wealth
check against the purchase DC. 

*Wealth check = 1d20 + Wealth bonus*

If the check is successful, the character has managed to scrape up enough cash, credit, or trade to make the purchase. On a failure, the character doesn’t have the means to buy the object. If the character’s current Wealth bonus is equal to or greater than the DC, the character automatically succeeds and the character’s Wealth bonus will usually remain unchanged. However, there is a penalty for a character spending beyond his or her means or buying particularly expensive items. Whenever a character buys an object that has a purchase DC higher than his or her current Wealth bonus or when buying items with a DC of
15 or greater, the character’s Wealth bonus decreases (see Losing Wealth, below)._

Since your wealth was +14 before the poker game, and the purchase DC for $15 is also 14, you do not lose any wealth to ante up and play. You gain +2 to your wealth, giving you a new score of +16. These rules can be a bit abstract, but I think I like the way they work, rather than tracking every nickel spent.


----------



## Max (Feb 14, 2005)

I edited my PC so that it shows action points, wealth, and added 2 extra magazine tubes for the Spencer rifle.

Max


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Bobitron.  Editing character sheet now.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 14, 2005)

Dakota's 45 AP is his adjusted total (out of a possible 60).


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to minimize confusion, знаток is working along with me on this adventure. He will serve as the plot's catalyst, moving things along. I probably should have made that clear in the beginning, even though it seems obvious at this point.  

Thanks guys. Great start so far!


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 16, 2005)

Just wanted to remind you that I am headed out of town today.  I posted this morning and will be back Friday afternoon.  I'll try to post while I am away but I am not sure if I will get a chance.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 16, 2005)

synecdoche said:
			
		

> Just wanted to remind you that I am headed out of town today.  I posted this morning and will be back Friday afternoon.  I'll try to post while I am away but I am not sure if I will get a chance.




Not a problem, syn. Have a good trip!


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm pretty busy at work today, but I will updating the adventure tomorrow. Sorry about the pace.

Edit: Please remember to put your character's name in bold at the head of each post, please. Thanks, guys.


----------



## synecdoche (Feb 21, 2005)

Hurray, my Sidewinder: Recoiled book is now sitting on my desk beside the computer.  I wanted to say thanks to all the kind folk who helped me out getting the character ready.  

With Bobitron's permission, I'm going to fill in the stuff that D'Artois vaguely bought from the Marshal's merchant.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 22, 2005)

synecdoche said:
			
		

> Hurray, my Sidewinder: Recoiled book is now sitting on my desk beside the computer.  I wanted to say thanks to all the kind folk who helped me out getting the character ready.
> 
> With Bobitron's permission, I'm going to fill in the stuff that D'Artois vaguely bought from the Marshal's merchant.




Congrats on your new book! I hope you like it as much as I know the rest of us do.

Feel free to round up any gear you need and adjust your character sheet to your heart's desire.


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2005)

*Remember multiple attacks*

Just a reminder note to all the players.  If your BAB is +6 or better, then you can also get a second attack each round at -5.  Most of us are +6/+1 except Jeb who is +7/+2 and D'Artois who is +4 with no second attack possible.  I thought I'd point this out since I noticed no one had included the second attack with their BAB on the character sheets, and Dakota only took one shot in the first normal combat round of our fight with the rustlers.

Of course, you need to use the Full Attack action in a normal combat round to get both attacks (which is why we only got one shot in the surprise round).  However, in the ambush setting we're in Dakota could take another shot in the first normal round.  Jeb can't because that portable cannon he uses    only gets one shot per round regardless of your # of attacks.  

Just wanted to make sure we've got all the lead flying we can!    

Max


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for pointing that out, Max. I know I would have missed it.

And a thanks to everyone for the patience you have all shown with my mistakes. This is my first PBP game, so I appreciate any helpful tips y'all want to throw my way.


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 7, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Just a reminder note to all the players.  If your BAB is +6 or better, then you can also get a second attack each round at -5.  Most of us are +6/+1 except Jeb who is +7/+2 and D'Artois who is +4 with no second attack possible.



Thanks for the reminder, Max - Dakota's action will stand for this round but I'll add it to his character sheet for future reference.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 14, 2005)

A busy couple of days ahead for me, folks. I'll get the game updated on Wednesday.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 21, 2005)

Same thing again, guys. I'll get this updated on Wed, 03/23/05.


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 21, 2005)

*Heads up!*

I will be out of town next week, from Monday through Saturday (taking our daughter to visit the grand'rents). Depending on where we are in the action as of Sunday, I'll either give general guidelines about what Dakota will do or ask someone to run him for me in my absence.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 23, 2005)

Darn internet is messed up at home. Some sort of spyware is messing up my browser and causing an incredible amount of pop-ups and slow connection. I'll get this sorted out int eh next few days, or try an update from work. Sorry about the delay, folks.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 26, 2005)

The game is updated, everyone! Sorry about the delay, I'm pretty busy lately.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 3, 2005)

*Bobitron*, I figure it takes Dakota some time to round up the cattle - I won't post anything in the game thread until there's an obvious break in the action.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 4, 2005)

That sounds fine. I figured about 5 minutes of real time. Feel free to post once the confrontation between the Marshal and Callahan plays out.


----------



## Max (Apr 4, 2005)

Speaking of the Mashal and Callahan, this is the kind of situation where the players have a hard time knowing if they should volunteer a spot check, or if the Judge has decided they are too far away.  

I'm assuming you will tell any other PC's if they have the opportunity to make a spot check, listen check, whatever to see what is going on and possibly help the Marshal.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Apr 4, 2005)

I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 4, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Speaking of the Mashal and Callahan, this is the kind of situation where the players have a hard time knowing if they should volunteer a spot check, or if the Judge has decided they are too far away.
> 
> I'm assuming you will tell any other PC's if they have the opportunity to make a spot check, listen check, whatever to see what is going on and possibly help the Marshal.




I'll let you know. Due to the still settling dust from the stampede and the darkness, you are unable to see the Marshal clearly right now.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 8, 2005)

Just a quick roll call. 

Syn, we'll be back to D'Artois soon. 

If something like this comes up again, I won't leave a character sleeping by a campfire. I apologize.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 8, 2005)

I thought things have gone well given the size of the party and scope of what's happening.


----------



## synecdoche (Apr 9, 2005)

No worries!  I've enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

знаток/Marshal Colburn is having computer trouble right now, and his ability to post is hampered.


----------



## Max (Apr 19, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> знаток/Marshal Colburn is having computer trouble right now, and his ability to post is hampered.




Bummer.  Bad timing too, right after half of the PC's started giving him a bunch of crap, too.    

Max


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Bummer.  Bad timing too, right after half of the PC's started giving him a bunch of crap, too.
> 
> Max




He'll be back soon  

I talked to him tonight, and he will try and get a post up in the next couple days.

That shot was pretty brutal, wasn't it? I admit that I didn't see it coming.


----------



## Max (Apr 20, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That shot was pretty brutal, wasn't it? I admit that I didn't see it coming.




That's what players do best -- throw curve balls at the GM!   

It caught me by surprise, too.  I had to think before I posted a reaction because I wasn't sure what Riley would think about it.  I hadn't considered that scenario ahead of time.

As you saw, turns out Riley was more angry about being told to loot a wagon than seeing the rustler executed.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 20, 2005)

Maybe we could take this time to get some dialog going between D'Artois and Dakota? I'd hate to let the game linger too long. 

Also, Committed Hero, you haven't posted in a while, even after the shooting. Still around?


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 20, 2005)

Just doing the Indian thing.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 20, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Maybe we could take this time to get some dialog going between D'Artois and Dakota? I'd hate to let the game linger too long.



I've been trying not to be the "guy who has every second post in the PbP thread" guy, so that others could get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 20, 2005)

Seriously, if you feel like posting, go for it. I would rather have too many good posts than too few of any sort. I'm sure synecdoche is aching to get back into things.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 20, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Seriously, if you feel like posting, go for it. I would rather have too many good posts than too few of any sort. I'm sure synecdoche is aching to get back into things.



I've been waiting for Bear Trap, Riley and Michael to get back to the campsite, assuming the marshal's going to be busy for awhile...  

Besides, Dakota's laconic, not a chatty-Cathy...


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 20, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Besides, Dakota's laconic, not a chatty-Cathy...




Yeah, but D'Artois seems like he could keep you up with some long-winded conversation


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

знаток's computer woes continue. I think I am going to NPC him (and Michael, if Committed Hero has nothing for him to do) starting Saturday to keep things moving along.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm here!  I'm here!

Just very quiet.


----------



## знаток (Apr 23, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Just doing the Indian thing.



Something to consider...your posting mustn't necessarily reflect your character's demeanor.  The descriptive/narrative dialogue should shape your character, even more than his/her words.

I'll give some time for dialogue between everyone back at camp before I post again.


----------



## Bobitron (May 4, 2005)

Just waiting on synecdoche. I hope he's still around.


----------



## The Shaman (May 4, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I hope he's still around.



*synecdoche*'s last activity on the boards was April 18.

Computer problems perhaps? Or getting through finals at school? :\


----------



## Bobitron (May 10, 2005)

I would really hate to lose synecdoche, he seemed so interested and I kicked him in the nuts by letting his character sit on the sidelines for so long. Sorry about that, everyone, it was hardly fair, and I won't let it happen again.

I have had a very busy weekend, and I'm leaving on a short vacation tomorrow, returning on 05/16. I won't be able to update the game until then. Thank you all for your patience.

I hope syn posts by then...


----------



## The Shaman (May 16, 2005)

Still no activity from *synecdoche* since last month.  

Perhaps an admin could e-mail him for you, *Bobitron*?


----------



## Bobitron (May 17, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Still no activity from *synecdoche* since last month.
> 
> Perhaps an admin could e-mail him for you, *Bobitron*?




Not a bad idea. I'll check with Brother Shatterstone.

I have a much busier week than I was hoping for. I'll get the game updated ASAP, everyone. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## The Shaman (May 17, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll get the game updated ASAP, everyone. Thanks for your patience.



No problem here, but I think Lucky's gettin' tired of chasing that stick...


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

I put a thread up in Meta asking for someone to email. I will get the game updated tomorrow regardless of syn's reply (or lack thereof).


----------



## Committed Hero (May 18, 2005)

I can pick up whenever.


----------



## Bobitron (May 20, 2005)

hobbit_killer said:
			
		

> Spot 16 (Take 10) unless its a bear then its 18 =)




Haha, I saw that on your character sheet and was wondering how long it would take you to work it in.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 5, 2005)

*Bobitron*, did you ever hear from anything from *synecdoche*?


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 6, 2005)

Nope. Admin sent him an email for me, but I didn't get a response. Between that and the Marshal's internet troubles, this game is a hurtin' unit. I'm still interested in running it, but there might be slow periods like this for a while.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm willing to tough it out.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 6, 2005)

No worries - Dakota, Lucky, Thunder, and Lightning are used to long slow days on the trail!


----------



## знаток (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, I talked to the folks at HP and they suggested I do a destructive system recovery.  So I backed everything I could find up to DVDs (less than 10 GB total, so I'm a tad nervous about that), and did it yesterday.  The bad news is that it didn't fix the problem.  Guess I'll be on the phone again today.  

I did manage to get through posting in both games after only 5 restarts though, so that's good I guess.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 7, 2005)

знаток said:
			
		

> Well, I talked to the folks at HP and they suggested I do a destructive system recovery.  So I backed everything I could find up to DVDs (less than 10 GB total, so I'm a tad nervous about that), and did it yesterday.  The bad news is that it didn't fix the problem.  Guess I'll be on the phone again today.
> 
> I did manage to get through posting in both games after only 5 restarts though, so that's good I guess.




Hahah! Thanks for toughing it out, Keith. I hope things go OK with the tech folks. Sorry that your hard drive execution didn't help.


----------



## знаток (Jun 7, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hahah! Thanks for toughing it out, Keith. I hope things go OK with the tech folks. Sorry that your hard drive execution didn't help.




Sweet!  Before I could even call them, my computer hinted that it might be my graphics driver, so I rolled it back and all seems well!  I hope to see you all on a regular basis from now forth, but this is still a trial period.  I've been on for about half an hour now without problems!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 9, 2005)

знаток's computer troubles are back with a vengance, and I have limited time to write meaningfull responses as my internet connection is gone for a while as I get settled in my new place. I'll try to update soon.


----------



## знаток (Jun 10, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> знаток's computer troubles are back with a vengance, and I have limited time to write meaningfull responses as my internet connection is gone for a while as I get settled in my new place. I'll try to update soon.



Now it's off and on, and I expect to make progress this weekend, so things are at least better than they were.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 10, 2005)

знаток said:
			
		

> Now it's off and on, and I expect to make progress this weekend, so things are at least better than they were.




Cool! I'll try to update soon.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 11, 2005)

In another thread *Bobitron* and *знаток* both mentioned that they would have spotty computer access over the weekend: our GM is still setting up his computer following his move and our leader is trying another fix to restore regular service to his infernal machine.  

*Bobitron*, I added the results of a Spot check to my post, in case you need it.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the post, Shaman. I'll update later today.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 16, 2005)

Update coming on Saturday, everyone!


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 16, 2005)

Good call on the Intimidate check, *hobbit_killer*! Buffalo 'em if possible and save the bullets!


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 18, 2005)

Note to self: do not cheese off Riley...  

I'm glad you're on our side, *Max*!


----------



## Max (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, gunfighting is what Riley is good at.  Of course, that is at the expense of everything else.  Get him without his guns and Dakota would kick his butt.  And what Bear Trap would do to him.... Ouch!


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 20, 2005)

Computer access is screwed up at home for me, should be fixed within a couple days. I will try to update on Wednesday, or, failing that, over the weekend.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> The three other men have their arms raised high before Dakota can manage to get his pistol out.



 

Anyone have a cow they need punched?


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Anyone have a cow they need punched?




Hell, speaking of punched, anyone have an elephant they need punched? Bear Trap is a monster!

We don't think any less of Dakota for being really, really slow.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> We don't think any less of Dakota for being really, really slow.



Salt, meet wound...


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 23, 2005)

Next update coming on Saturday, everyone!


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 23, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Next update coming on Saturday, everyone!



Dakota should have his hogleg drawn by then...


----------



## Max (Jul 16, 2005)

I've added a rain slicker, gloves and overcoat to Riley.  Also, if some of his shirts aren't wool then he'll pick up a couple of those as well.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks, Max. Anyone else? I'll post a quick 'run into town' thread once everyone has gear picked out.


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 16, 2005)

I'll take a look at it today and let you know.


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 16, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I'll take a look at it today and let you know.



On second thought, maybe it would be a good idea if we take a little time to discuss what we're getting ourselves into, before we buy our 'final' equipment - I'd like to hear what the marshal has to say, and if we have anyone with a decent Gather Information skill, see if we can pick up some current rumors in the last town before we reach Deepwood. (After all, we've been on the trail for two weeks, and presumably a bit out of touch...?)

Anyone else have a thought here?


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Jul 19, 2005)

*Bear Trap*

I think I am good to go.


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 25, 2005)

*Bobitron*, I assumed that Knowledge (popular culture) would be the right check for Dakota to come up with something on the _loup-garou_ - if that's not right, or not a high enough roll, or you just don't want that in there, please let me know and I'll edit it out of the post.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2005)

Knowledge (Local) or Knowledge (Pop Culture) would be suitable, but the sort of numbers you folks'll roll will only turn up some legends like you posted (which is perfectly fine, BTW). Any solid information would need to come from a Knowledge (Arcane Lore) check, which none of you should even have a sprinkling of.


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 25, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Any solid information would need to come from a Knowledge (Arcane Lore) check, which none of you should even have a sprinkling of.



And did I mention that Dakota Turnbow is an alias for Tex Arcana...?


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm gettin' outta Dodge Thursday through Saturday this week, so someone else will need to keep an eye on the dogies for a few days...


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 25, 2005)

Bob, do you want us to roll the knowledge checks?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Bob, do you want us to roll the knowledge checks?




If you like, Committed. You can use a Take 10 with your Knowledge (History) skill, but even with the bonus for Indian Lore I doubt Michael would know much. Feel free to post a bit about Indian legends regarding wolf spirits possessing humans, but that's about it for his check.

Edit: Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, I've had a busy couple of days at work.


----------



## знаток (Jul 28, 2005)

Now _that's_ what I'm talking about, Hero!  Awesome post!


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll agree with that. Your best post yet in this game.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 28, 2005)

Shucks, I'm just picking my battles wisely.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 2, 2005)

Expect a response from знаток tomorrow, and I'll move the game along on Wednesday.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks like there is still room for questions, so I'll let this go a little longer. I'm updating on Saturday, regardless of where things stand. Sorry about the lack of pace, everyone.

edit: Make that Sunday or Monday, I'll be afk for much of the weekend.


----------



## Max (Aug 4, 2005)

No problem about the slow pace.  I'm slammed at work for another couple weeks and then things should calm down.

Also, I'm traveling over the weekend with no internet access.  Back on Monday, though.

Max


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 9, 2005)

Hehe, make that Wednesday.   I had a great dinner with my aunt and uncle today, but it ate up more of my time than expected.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 10, 2005)

Still trying to work out the next post with знаток, but he's a bit busy right now with work.


----------



## synecdoche (Aug 16, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, did you ever hear from anything from *synecdoche*?




Eep, I am back!

I really have to apologize for going AWOL.  I hit final papers for school, followed by a busy period (two on-campus jobs and a conference I had to go to), and since have been busy with my thesis. I hadn't been back to ENWorld until yesterday.  Completely lost track.

I'm really sorry guys!  Apparently I haven't been getting e-mails from enworld or anything-- I wonder if my spamfilter was acting up. 

So I am really really sorry for abandoning the game like that!


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm really glad you are okay, syn! I can work you back in at the town, if you like. The next update is coming this weekend, so let us know if you are interested in continuing.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 17, 2005)

Welcome back!  

Now saddle up, pilgrim...


----------



## synecdoche (Aug 17, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm really glad you are okay, syn! I can work you back in at the town, if you like. The next update is coming this weekend, so let us know if you are interested in continuing.




Cool, count me in!  Thanks for being so understanding.  I've been reading up on what I missed-- looks like fun!


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 20, 2005)

OK! Update is in. Thanks for all your patience, folks. 

Syn, feel free to work yourself back in. The only thing you really need to come up with is how you managed to get to Gibson to intercept the team, and whatever internal conflict you had that you eventually overcame to get back into the action. Glad to have you back. Here's the post I used to work you out of the game, in the town of Willow a little bit back.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> D’Artois pulls Dakota aside as the shopkeeper heads into the storeroom for a bottle of his finest whiskey. Uncharacteristically nervous, he smiles and takes off his hat.
> 
> “I been thinking about this trip, and I’ve decided it just doesn’t suit me. I’d appreciate if you could give the Marshal back his advance for me, and give him my apologies. There’s a coach here that can take me back to San Francisco, and I think I’ll take it. No hard feelings, right, Dakota?”
> 
> The gambler places his wide hat back onto his head and tips it at the cowpoke in a silent farewell. He tosses the remnants of the Marshal’s advance into Dakota’s waiting hand and makes his way out of the establishment, whistling an upbeat tune.




Also, please point out if I missed anything that needs to be answered since the last update.


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 21, 2005)

Bob, this game is worth the occasional delays - thought you should know.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 21, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Bob, this game is worth the occasional delays - thought you should know.




Thank you very much, committed. I really appreciate that.


----------



## synecdoche (Aug 21, 2005)

Bobitron, how about we just have D'Artois re-appearing with a new notch in his gun, saying he had business to take care of that didn't take quite as long as he expected?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 21, 2005)

Your post looks good, Syn. I'll leave some time for you to interact with the others before moving on to the conversation with the Sheriff.


----------



## synecdoche (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds good!  Thanks.


----------



## знаток (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry that took so long, everybody.  Glad you didn't really disappear, syn.  Great to have you back!


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 28, 2005)

Update posted. The y'all kindly for yer patience.

I'm trying to decide on what sort of penalty the heavy clothing you have to wear would give you when performing delicate tasks or ones that need to be completed quickly (ie, gunfighting with that lightning draw of yours, Max ). Does anybody have any suggestions? I was thinking that the snow (1-2 feet) would slow your movement by 10 feet, and provide some heavy penalties to Spot and Listen checks. I don't own the Frostbite book for D&D, but it is supposed to have a bunch of information on these sort of environmental effects. Anybody own it?


----------



## Max (Aug 29, 2005)

Here are a few random thoughts for you.

There are some guidelines in the Recoiled book for difficult travel, in chapter 8.  They say difficult terrain is 1/2 movement, for instance.  So, I could see snow in normal terrain being equal to 2/3 movement (or minus 10 feet).  Walking in the snow over tough ground could be really slow (1/3 or something).

There are also some guidelines for taking damage from the cold weather if you aren't dressed for it.  

I can see a penalty to Listen if you have a scarf wrapped around your ears, but I don't follow you regarding a penalty to spot.  Now, if someone is dressed in white and hiding in the snow, then that is covered by camoflage just like someone dressed in brown and green hiding in the trees.  Other than that, I don't think snow would have a special penalty to spot.  Likewise, if your ears are uncovered then listen should work fine as well.  

Regarding hampered movement, I've never seen anything about that.  However, you could use the Sleight of Hand skill as a guide.  They give a +2 bonus to concealing a weapon if your clothing is bulky.  It would make sense that you would get a similar -2 penalty to your initiative when drawing a weapon in that situation.  

Max


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Keith... err... знаток... is still pretty busy, but I'll update tomorrow. Thanks again for your patience, everyone.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 16, 2005)

hobbit_killer said:
			
		

> Bear Trap is snoring loudly minutes after the old indian finishes his story.  You do notice Ellie sits ready in his hands at a half .




Afraid of the little old Indian, or the big bad wolf?  

I'll update over the weekend.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm going to hold off posting for Bear Trap.


----------



## synecdoche (Sep 20, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> I'm going to hold off posting for Bear Trap.




Ditto.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Sep 28, 2005)

I will be out of town starting tonight through Coumbus Day (Oct 10th).  I won't have email access.  Sorry to slow things down.  Bobitron, feel free to run Bear Trap if you want to move things along.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

Haha, slow things down?  

I was hoping the Marshal would have time to post, but it longs like things are a bit hectic with him at work right now due to recent natural disasters. I'm going to take him over as an NPC until he has time. I wouldn't expect the pace to be blistering, but I'll try to update once a week, starting this weekend.


----------



## Max (Oct 3, 2005)

So, if Riley made his save and his horse failed, should I assume he was thrown from his horse by the avalanche but luckily ended up on top of the snow but his horse ended up buried?

Has the snow stopped moving?  Any followup waves of snow to worry about?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 3, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> So, if Riley made his save and his horse failed, should I assume he was thrown from his horse by the avalanche but luckily ended up on top of the snow but his horse ended up buried?
> 
> Has the snow stopped moving?  Any followup waves of snow to worry about?




Correct on all points.

The snow has stopped, and there doesn't seem to be any more on its way down.


----------



## Max (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, one more question.  The Marshal used an action point, so made his save (even though it initially failed).  So, there are no PC's buried in the snow -- just horses (and one mule), right?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 4, 2005)

Correct.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Oct 10, 2005)

What about MDT saves for the animals that need to?  I know horse took 18 and his MDT is 17.

The mule is fading fast at -4, so we might need to track time it takes to dig out the animals.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 10, 2005)

Once everyone posts actions, I'll roll a bunch of search rolls until the animals are found, and it will take 1 or two rounds to dig them out. I would expect anything buried will be lost, but it depends on the damage rolls.

Edit: I'll make a decision about MDT before the next update.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not resuscitating an animal...


----------



## Max (Nov 3, 2005)

Riley considers shooting one of his companions, just to see if they are alive.  Luckily, he realizes before he pulls the trigger that he wouldn't really know if they were alive once he shoots them.    

So, is there a status update on the game?


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 4, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Riley considers shooting one of his companions, just to see if they are alive.  Luckily, he realizes before he pulls the trigger that he wouldn't really know if they were alive once he shoots them.




Hehe, aren't you clever. You could always shoot them in the leg, right?   



			
				Max said:
			
		

> So, is there a status update on the game?




I'm a bit frustrated with this since my co-DM 3tok was called up for service and has been unable to help me out. This was sort of a project we had worked out together, and it feels awkward posting for the Marshal.

I think I'm going to kick-start things a bit on Saturday. You will reach the town soon. As originally planned, there was a bunch 'o' investigation and such, but I think it's time to rush this to a bloody and dramatic conclusion.

Just a warning, though; don't be suprised if my updates continue to be sporadic. I do appreciate you all sticking with this game despite me not living up to the promised pace. Thank you all very much.


----------

